# Does oatmeal have to be cooked?



## paulsed1 (Jan 13, 2010)

I used to cook it a long time ago, but for the last 10 years or so I just eat it raw, if that is the right term (just out of the cannister).  A habit I picked up from someone else at school.  Does it change nutritional quality if cooked I wonder?  I mainly just eat it like I do for convenience.  Anyone else do it?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2010)

What kind of Oatmeal?

I would say if it is Scottish oats, then they need to be cooked.

Other then that should be ok.


----------



## paulsed1 (Jan 13, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> What kind of Oatmeal?
> 
> I would say if it is Scottish oats, then they need to be cooked.
> 
> Other then that should be ok.



Just regular Quaker oats


----------



## toothache (Jan 13, 2010)

no it doesn't need to be cooked


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 13, 2010)

I prefer them raw also.


----------



## Cindy007 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm. This is good to know because sometimes I debate having my PWO snack after training, but before the treadmill. Perhaps I'll give it a try. Nice to know I can carry my oats and whey to the gym without spoiling.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 15, 2010)

I know plenty of gym rats that eat them like cereal every morning....


----------



## T_man (Jan 15, 2010)

Cindy007 said:


> Hmm. This is good to know because sometimes I debate having my PWO snack after training, but before the treadmill. Perhaps I'll give it a try. Nice to know I can carry my oats and whey to the gym without spoiling.



Careful of mixing them a long time beforehand. I did made my shake before going to the gym once with whey and oats and when i drank it, the oats had puffed up and it was like drinking soft corn.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 15, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> I know plenty of gym rats that eat them like cereal every morning....



Guilty.  That would SUCK if the last 3 years I've been wasting my breakfast of oats and whey.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 17, 2010)

paulsed1 said:


> I used to cook it a long time ago, but for the last 10 years or so I just eat it raw, if that is the right term (just out of the cannister).  A habit I picked up from someone else at school.  Does it change nutritional quality if cooked I wonder?  I mainly just eat it like I do for convenience.  Anyone else do it?



I can eat far more raw oats than i can cooked so I always eat them raw, and its never done me any harm.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

The only thing I could think of would be cooking breaking down some of the fibre content. Could be wrong.I eat both cooked, and uncooked in my shakes


----------



## philborg (Jan 17, 2010)

raw oats mixed in a shake in the blender are great


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

philborg said:


> raw oats mixed in a shake in the blender are great


 
yeah, but they can sink to the bottom sometimes


----------



## FITLATINA (Jan 19, 2010)

Personally, I find that when I eat my oatmeal cooked and drink the protein shake on the side, I stay fuller longer.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2010)

I throw the oats in a coffee grinder before I dump them in my shake. Works great.


----------

